# The Perils of Raw Food



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I bought some frozen chicken necks... hope they aren't as you described! I'm still thinking of the huge beef trachea I bought. It looks soooo nasty. I'll have to snap a photo of it. Most of the time, I don't have problems handling raw meat... I just don't like handling raw chicken breasts, or when steaks are all thawed out... I don't like cooking meat in general.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Oh, crap. I'm an idiot. I had to edit my opening post. It was an _esophagus_! LOL Not a trachea. I'm still in shock.......yeah, that's it. 

Scroll down for a pic of one: http://ecogreenbean.wordpress.com/2011/02/25/how-not-to-butcher-a-chicken/


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm a fairly strict ovo-vegetarian (the only animal products I eat are eggs, and the occasional gelatin capsule if there isn't a veggie option available).

I've toyed with the idea of doing even partial raw and I don't know how well I would do, just the thought of handling raw meat makes me squeamish!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Once in a box of chicken necks we bought...one still had the head attached. :afraid:

Though it gave me a bit of a start, I'm not at all squeamish so I just tossed it to one of the dogs. She loved it. :angel2:

--Q


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am usually not squeamish but for some reason I keep passing on raw chicken feet. I gave Swizzle a dried one and he loved it but I saw a toenail in his poo - yuck. I will get over it because I know it is suppose to be very good for him (great for the joints). I would love to see a picture of raw beef trachea. Swizzle loves the dry ones. Have you fed one yet to your poodle tokipoke?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> I am usually not squeamish but for some reason I keep passing on raw chicken feet. I gave Swizzle a dried one and he loved it but I saw a toenail in his poo - yuck. I will get over it because I know it is suppose to be very good for him (great for the joints). I would love to see a picture of raw beef trachea. Swizzle loves the dry ones. Have you fed one yet to your poodle tokipoke?


I haven't fed the beef trachea to him yet... it looks scary and I'm trying to figure out how to cut it. Maybe I'll try it tomorrow or Monday. Those pictures of butchering a chicken are gross! The esophagus looks just like a worm!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Bahahaha, love picturing you guys cutting up those parts. I am a vegan, but was raised on a farm (coincidence...or NOT?!), but realize that owning and loving 2 delightful carnivores means I have to make my peace with supporting the commercial meat industry. But there are some things I think I don't need to experience while I can just shell out major bucks to the Bone and Biscuit (exclusive local pet food boutique)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

In theory I believe that if you eat meat, or feed it to your animals, you should be prepared to skin, paunch, joint, whatever. In practice I am still wimping out on chicken feet ... !


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Indiana said:


> Bahahaha, love picturing you guys cutting up those parts. I am a vegan, but was raised on a farm (coincidence...or NOT?!), but realize that *owning and loving 2 delightful carnivores means I have to make my peace with supporting the commercial meat industry.* But there are some things I think I don't need to experience while I can just shell out major bucks to the Bone and Biscuit (exclusive local pet food boutique)


I used to be vegan too! 
(*Bolding mine*.) Not necessarily.  You don't have to support the agribusiness if you happen to live near local, organic or self-sustaining farms. I'm lucky as I have access to these options, among others:

Fields of Athenry Farm | We practice passionate farming for your healthy eating
Cibola Farms Bison & Buffalo
Quail Cove Farms

(If only Athenry would hold the esophaguses!  )


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Quossum said:


> Once in a box of chicken necks we bought...one still had the head attached. :afraid:
> 
> Though it gave me a bit of a start, I'm not at all squeamish so I just tossed it to one of the dogs. She loved it. :angel2:
> 
> --Q


Pass the Courvoisier! uke:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My daughter lived in China for a year. While there she ordered a "Field Salad" thinking it would be a mix of salad greens... she got a reg. salad with a pile of fried chicken feet on top, nails and all... she passed on the feet and just took them off. Another person at the table said she just removed the best part and ate them joyfully.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I snapped some photos of the beef trachea. The diameter is large, about 3 inches. Unfurled, I'm sure it's pretty long! I know my poodle will enjoy it immensely, just wished it didn't look so creepy! 

(I placed a 12 fl oz. shampoo bottle next to it for reference)


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> I snapped some photos of the beef trachea. The diameter is large, about 3 inches. Unfurled, I'm sure it's pretty long! I know my poodle will enjoy it immensely, just wished it didn't look so creepy!
> 
> (I placed a 12 fl oz. shampoo bottle next to it for reference)


You're a brave woman.  There are some things that belong in horror movies and not my hands. I'm not even sure I could touch that, much less hack it up, with gloves on! LOL


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Rowan said:


> You're a brave woman.  There are just things that belong in horror movies and not my hands. I'm not even sure I could touch that, much less hack it up, with gloves on! LOL


When I first saw that I did not want to buy it. I have yet to actually mess with it. Waiting till after the holidays. I keep pulling it out, looking at it, scrunching my face and saying "eww" and shoving it back into the freezer.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

_"Not necessarily.  You don't have to support the agribusiness if you happen to live near local, organic or self-sustaining farms. I'm lucky as I have access to these options, among others:

Fields of Athenry Farm | We practice passionate farming for your healthy eating
Cibola Farms Bison & Buffalo
Quail Cove Farms

(If only Athenry would hold the esophaguses!  )"

That's true!_


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am really proud of Rowan for doing this for her dogs. My niece is a vegetarian and is squeemish walking the dogs with me because I have leather leashes. I have to hear a whole lecture on why I shouldn't be using leather leashes and how she doesn't even like to touch them. I had to fashion a nylon rope for one of the dogs so she would hike with me. 

Meat doesn't bother me at all. Well, except the whole skinned lamb's head with shriveled up eyeballs and teeth sticking out that was shrink wrapped at the international market. And, I actually like bugs (I thought about being an entomologist for a while). I save praying mantis' when they get in the house by placing them gently back out on a bush. They have a little life, too. I swear those are thinking bugs. 

Still, I am proud of you Rowan. It must be difficult. Putting your own concerns aside for the good of your dogs is commendable.
:cheers2:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Down with Praying Mantids. *

Thanks, Outwest. My pups are worth it! 

As for praying mantids, they are evil, vicious little bugs. LOL They stalk and kill hummingbirds, and eat them alive. If I found one in the house, we'd have a really big problem. REALLY big.

Praying mantis caught on camera eating a hummingbird - Telegraph
I know it's nature, but those are nasty bugs, and I happen to be a big fan of the Hummingbird! Most species are listed as 'vulnerable' or 'endangered' due to climate change. :ahhhhh:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We have hoardes of hummingbirds. It's the cats that get them here.


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

I realize this is a bit off-topic, but we had a praying mantis get in the house this fall. I will admit this *******, hunting, country girl that has helped process deer and hunted and fished squealed like a little girl trying to catch the thing and get it out. It was HUGE. 

Don't those things also eat the male after mating?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

outwest said:


> We have hoardes of hummingbirds. It's the cats that get them here.


Oh, *Outwest*, you've gone and done it. Given me a reason to praise cats! 

*apriljean80*: they sure do! And sometimes, if they don't like the poor sap who approaches, they eat them _before _the act! 

I'm cooking the rest of my food before I head to my parents house. Thankfully, no turkey esophagus attached to the neck! Woot!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I admire your intestinal fortitude--yes, pun! Where do you do all this mayhem to meat.....in the garage?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

petitpie said:


> I admire your intestinal fortitude--yes, pun! Where do you do all this mayhem to meat.....in the garage?


Why, the kitchen of course!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> When I first saw that I did not want to buy it. I have yet to actually mess with it. Waiting till after the holidays. I keep pulling it out, looking at it, scrunching my face and saying "eww" and shoving it back into the freezer.


Did he eat it yet?


----------

